# 2017 Cruze Hatch Premier



## mmhubbard (Jul 8, 2017)

I am the new owner of a 2017 Cruze Hatch Premier in Kinetic Blue. I just got it in July but the modifications have started:

AEM Intake
Wrapped the Chrome Shifter trim in back carbon fiber vinyl to get rid of the bad reflection in direct sunlight
Just finished wrapping the exterior chrome trim in a black carbon fiber vinyl to get a look similar to the Redline's blacked out look.

Here are some pictures. more to come later.


----------



## mmhubbard (Jul 8, 2017)

Here were a few Pictures of it before the trim was wrapped


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

looks great!!!!


----------



## Spoolin6Spd (Jun 19, 2017)

Very nice. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

nice


----------



## mmhubbard (Jul 8, 2017)

Plasti Dipped the wheels this weekend. Here are some pictures.


----------



## chevrasaki (May 1, 2015)

Welcome to the forum! The car looks great. You should enter it into the COTM (Cruze of the Month) contest.


----------



## johncr (Oct 17, 2017)

looking good!


----------

